# Romanians are required a work permit



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

I understand that Romanians are required a work permit,but how about residency? Can they get it if they have the means to support themselves?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

New legislation is in place or coming in.


_Romania and Bulgaria joined the European Union in 2007, and Spain allowed their workers access to its labor market two years later. However, Spain has now gone back on that pledge by invoking a special safeguard rule to deal with exceptional circumstances, which was approved by the bloc’s executive, the European Commission, on Thursday. _

Full article here
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/12/world/europe/12iht-union12.html


----------



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

It's so unclear to many. Unfortunately,my husband arrived in Spain on July 21st the new law came the next day.

Any place where I could call to inquire?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

peanut said:


> It's so unclear to many. Unfortunately,my husband arrived in Spain on July 21st the new law came the next day.
> 
> Any place where I could call to inquire?


Well, if you Google Rumanos en España you get a link to a web site run by people of your nationality that I believe has info about this. (Can't post a direct link as it has a forum)

And here's a link to the Ministerio del Interior which gives you the info that appeared in the Boletín Oficial del Estado about this issue. I haven't read it as it's a bit heavy as you can imagine, but I suppose everything is there
.: Ministerio del Interior (España) - Información sobre Trámites :.

Or your embassy??????


----------



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

Does anyone knows an OFICINA DE EXTRANJEROS where they pick up the phone? Doesn't have to be in Gran Canaria,anywhere is Spain would be fine. Tried Santa Cruz and Madrid and no one picks up the phone.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

peanut said:


> Does anyone knows an OFICINA DE EXTRANJEROS where they pick up the phone? Doesn't have to be in Gran Canaria,anywhere is Spain would be fine. Tried Santa Cruz and Madrid and no one picks up the phone.


Try between 1 and 2 pm? Ours has a continuous queue of people until the computer goes down at 1 pm, and the phones are always ringing in the background but no-one answers them because they are at the front desk.

I know the computer goes down at 1 pm because we got to the front of the queue at 2 minutes past - the lady was very apologetic but we had to go back next day for our printouts!


----------



## peanut (Jan 26, 2009)

Thank you ,Alcalaina,that's a great tip! I'll try the embassy here as well.


----------



## hkissezz (Oct 18, 2011)

Have you found anything out? I am also curious about this.


----------

